# UFC 128 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the Championship Pick 'em League. The next UFC event takes place in two weeks, Saturday Mar. 19th at appr. 7:00 PM EST or 12 AM GMT. The main event is a LHW title fight between Shogun and Jon Jones from the Prudential Center in Newark, N.J. USA.








Any paid member can sign up, it does not matter if they have played before or not. Since Machida Karate and Inkdot signed up, they will be fighting for this...










The scheduled fights include:



> Mauricio "Shogun" Rua vs. Jon Jones
> Urijah Faber vs. Eddie Wineland
> Jim Miller vs. Kamal Shalorus
> Dan Miller vs. Nate Marquardt
> ...



Please wait until your confident in your picks before sending them. Because, if the official UFC fight card does not change (Link), *your picks can only be sent one time*. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they get an automatic loss in the results and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline is when the preliminary fights begin live, approximately 7:00 PM EST in the US, or 12:00 AM GMT.

On how to pick fights, lots of helpful info found on Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event Results pg. 18

Machida Karate (12-7) vs Inkdot (12-6)

CPL Grand Prix

Walker (10-4-1) vs dudeabides (10-9-1)

Main Card

SpoKen (11-8) vs G_Land (9-7)
HitOrGetHit (10-10) vs hixxy (9-10-1)
Rauno (6-4) vs UFC_OWNS (4-5)
BobbyCooper (9-10) vs Killstarz (8-8)
John8204 (4-0) vs 420atalon (5-4)

Undercard

KillerShark1985 (5-6) vs Ruckus (7-12)
limba (2-2) vs edlavis88 (0-1)
McKeever (1-0) vs Life B Ez (0-0)
Bknmax (6-10) vs Ape City (1-2)
Intermission (4-8) vs attention (6-14)
Mike28 (2-2) vs DragonStriker (0-0)



















*Members signed up: 

attention
DragonStriker
Mike28
Ape City
Inkdot
edlavis88
limba
Killstarz
Life B Ez
420atalon
G_Land
Bknmax
McKeever
UFC_OWNS
HitOrGetHit
KillerShark1985
Walker CPL GP
Rauno
Mahida Karate
Intermission
liveson777
John8204
BobbyCooper 
hixxy
dudeabides CPL GP
Ruckus
SpoKen
*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Mar. 19th by 7:00 PM Eastern.*


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Oh you know I'm in.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*My first time*

If I am in then where do I post my picks


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You pm them to me, people can post them on fight day after everyone has sent them but you don't want to post them early. You will be competing against another member and he would see them. Thanks for joining though, any other ?'s ask away.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sign me up please.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Just Auto Add me and Inkdot for the title Dude, cause i need this Best out of three win, and i know he wants the belt lol

LETS GET IT ON INKY BOY! :fight02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So you don't want to go one on one with perfection huh.
:fight01:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

John8204 said:


> So you don't want to go one on one with perfection huh.
> :fight01:



lol keep doing fights like last night and ill see you at the top! Challenge some top contenders because thats how the low records get there chance to speed the process instead of waiting to get a Bunch of wins


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It's okay I'll let you keep ducking me for a little longer :thumb01:

Based on the three common events I would have been 1-2 against you.

I'll fight whomever, I'd like to face someone with 5 wins so I can crack the Top 20 but if not...I'll live.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm working my way up to the title again, sign me up!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

OHHHHH SNAP!!! It's me and Dude- once training partners now mortal enemies!​ 
There can be only ONE Dude! The first CPL GP Champ in MMAF history!​ 
Holy fukking taco- I'm pumped, I'm juiced(literally), I can't wait for this! I wants to fight NOW!!!!! :thumb02:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7oaCq8TFa0​


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

in again, in fact I will play all PIck'um if possible just auto sign me up


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, I'll add you to the list. Only people who get auto added are SpoKen, Ruckus, hixxy, BobbyC and now you.



Walker said:


> OHHHHH SNAP!!! It's me and Dude- once training partners now mortal enemies!​
> There can be only ONE Dude! The first CPL GP Champ in MMAF history!​
> Holy fukking taco- I'm pumped, I'm juiced(literally), I can't wait for this! I wants to fight NOW!!!!! :thumb02:
> 
> ...


I'm ready! I think :confused02: weren't you 5-4 last time you lost, and that took SWB to pull off? Now you're 10-4? Yikes... all I do know, the winner will go against whoever has the belt at 129, not sure who will win that MK vs Inkdot battle, if they do meet up. Oh, plus they get the trophy made by limba, pictured in that... well, picture.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am here and ready to bang with Hixxy! Time to avenge my SF pick em loss!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

auto add me too please. me vs rauno in the rubber match


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sign me up, gonna fight HOGH although i want that title shot..

EDIT: UFC13O going to be the next chance of a title shot? Inkdot 128, GP Winner 129..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

to quote the great khali a few years ago, i want YOU in a punjabi prison match! directed at rauno


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

OWNS your about 0-8 i recently, about time you retired?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Sign me up, gonna fight HOGH although i want that title shot..
> 
> EDIT: UFC13O going to be the next chance of a title shot? Inkdot 128, GP Winner 129..


Yes unless Inkdot doesn't want to pick this card, or we do that Fight night with Davis vs Lil Nog. But I hope the first one happens, and it'd be alright with me if we let that 2nd one go by. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> OWNS your about 0-8 i recently, about time you retired?


well i may have not woken up form 2010 but i will remind you i have a win over you, former champion Rauno and number 1 contender inkdot, a very good resume of wins so run and tell that homeboy, i have gotten out of team roughouse in england and have transferred to blackhouse so i will turn the corner starting from 128


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Imma call out Hixxy if Inkdot doesnt sign up


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> auto add me too please. me vs rauno in the rubber match





UFC_OWNS said:


> to quote the great khali a few years ago, i want YOU in a punjabi prison match! directed at rauno


_*
Please, don't take it too personal. I still like you.*_ :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

now that you have made this personal i have no choice but to take the chael sonnen route to pre fight hype this match


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> now that you have made this personal i have no choice but to take the chael sonnen route to pre fight hype this match


I'm going to take the GSP route then, won't let you get under my skin and do my talking in the cage.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I'm going to take the GSP route then, won't let you get under my skin and do my talking in the cage.


my trash talking will upset your riddum


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Imma call out Hixxy if Inkdot doesnt sign up


How do I block Inkdots account so he can't sign up?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> my trash talking will upset your riddum


It must be hard to trash talk to somebody as awesome as i am though.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> How do I block Inkdots account so he can't sign up?


Lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Count me in. I'm willing to fight who ever MMAF want to give me.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lets do this


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Lets do this



Lol i was wondering what happend to G_Land, what happened with that title run? I thought i was going to have to defend my title against u in the near future!

Start bashing heads and taking names, because i want that best out of 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh its coming trust me. I took some stupid chances my last 2 and its cost me. No more of that. I'm going for the kill!!!!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Oh its coming trust me. I took some stupid chances my last 2 and its cost me. No more of that. I'm going for the kill!!!!!!



All i can say is go with your gut, and who you can see getting there hands raised....

Obviously that cant always work, thats why u need to be good at knowing what Style at what caliber is able to beat the other guys style, and there caliber of that style there mastering.

I love MMA


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I would be 6-0 in my last UFC events if the judges hadn't royally screwed Fukuda like they did.

8-2(should be 9-1) in my last 10 SF and UFC matches. I will take on anyone. Maybe Hixxy for top contender grudge match(my 1 real loss in last 10 matches) if Inkdot signs up?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I want McKeever it's only right seeing as we've had words over Jones in the past. 

I'm going to finish it in the cage McKeever, better start praying to whoever it is you pray to. :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im in 

I'd like a top Contender if possible.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Maybe Hixxy for top contender grudge match(my 1 real loss in last 10 matches) if Inkdot signs up?


HitOrGetHit already called me out mate otherwise i would have fought you.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS and me are going to settle the score at UFC 128.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah and then we have to settle the score with xeb for giving us all the flu


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Still no Inkdot yet


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hell join dont you worry


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I want McKeever it's only right seeing as we've had words over Jones in the past.
> 
> I'm going to finish it in the cage McKeever, better start praying to whoever it is you pray to. :thumb02:


ha ha, how do you know I'm picking Jones though? I'm still unsure as to who I'm actually picking.

I don't take any of my fights personal, all of my opponents are just names, pieces of meat I have to beat on for 3 rounds. If you wish to be the next piece of meat for me to devour, then so be it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

everyone else pick jon jones, im the only one standing on the shogun pickup truck


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive not decided who im picking yet in the main event.. I keep playing it over in my mind to think of the different outcomes and Rogans interview with the winner after the fight..

I keep coming back to Jones getting knocked out, and Shogun winning..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im actually verging on Shogun... i think....maybe


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Jones has beaten Vera and Bader. This is Shogun freaking Rua people!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Here here!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

You know i'm in! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I have Shogun guys, but I really hope Jones pulls it of Limba^^


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> ha ha, how do you know I'm picking Jones though? I'm still unsure as to who I'm actually picking.
> 
> I don't take any of my fights personal, all of my opponents are just names, pieces of meat I have to beat on for 3 rounds. If you wish to be the next piece of meat for me to devour, then so be it.


I don't know if you're picking Jones if you are or not, I still feel like this is the card to end it on. 

Well you can look at it like I'm just another piece of meat, but we'll see who's face looks like chop steak after this fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't know if you're picking Jones if you are or not, I still feel like this is the card to end it on.
> 
> Well you can look at it like I'm just another piece of meat, but we'll see who's face looks like chop steak after this fight.


You can talk all the trash you want, even a parrot can talk. I'll do my talking in the octagon on the 19th


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I have Shogun guys, but I really hope Jones pulls it of Limba^^


Yeeeey Bobby! :thumbsup:

You know who i'm going with in the main event...
It's gonna be a great fight, hopefully Jones takes it.
But Shogun is a one tough dude!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

count me in for this!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am feeling really good about this card!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> count me in for this!


You got it! Still 3 days or so til the matchups get set so call out who you feel you can take it to. I'm not going against somebody that's so tough myself I think, sorry if you can't find the same, wait here's a pic of him, ah... um, er-crap:








​


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I want Limba! Therefore when Shogun smashes Jones he can at least have a victory on here to soften the blow!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I want Limba! Therefore when Shogun smashes Jones he can at least have a victory on here to soften the blow!


Way to stay positive hombre! :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am feeling really good about this card!


You wont be feeling good after it!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Still no Inkdot and its only a couple days till the Match ups? Looks like it might be a my and Hixxy fight... 

I think Hixxy payed him off lol!

Nah he will prob show last min rofl


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I want Limba! Therefore when Shogun smashes Jones he can at least have a victory on here to soften the blow!


Lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Still no Inkdot and its only a couple days till the Match ups? Looks like it might be a my and Hixxy fight...
> 
> I think Hixxy payed him off lol!
> 
> Nah he will prob show last min rofl


Hes locked in my basement until Dudeabides has made the match ups


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Inkdot hasn't been inkdotting the forum since last weekend after that last show. I sent him a pm, but hope he comes back and I'm sure he's just busy. If he doesn't, I got it Machida K vs hixxy.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Inkdot hasn't been inkdotting the forum since last weekend after that last show. I sent him a pm, but hope he comes back and I'm sure he's just busy. If he doesn't, I got it Machida K vs hixxy.


Yeah im ready for any!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry, been busy lately. I'm in! If you think I'm worthy I'd love to try for the title! Me and MK are 1-1. Lets do a rubber match!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet, guess the title fight is on like...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Anyone need an opponent?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

So you're in? The matchups aren't up til manyana so you can take on who you want if you want it. Only set matchups are the only ones I read about on the thread like MK vs Inkdot, hixxy vs HOGH, me vs Walker, Owns vs rauno, Life vs McKeever and limba vs edlavis. Thanks to all of them for making the matchup job easier, and doing smacktalk like it's supposed to be by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> Sorry, been busy lately. I'm in! If you think I'm worthy I'd love to try for the title! Me and MK are 1-1. Lets do a rubber match!



Lets get ready to rumble!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

aw yeah, count me in then, dude.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Because Akiyama withdrew from the event and Marquardt is now fighting Miller, I changed the fight card on the front page. Hope UFC OWNS and Life B Ez see this because this could affect the picks they already sent. If they give Catone a replacement, if you chose Miller and Marquardt who are now fighting each other, or if you picked Akiyama over Nate you would definitely need to resend your picks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill take marquardt by decision then


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dana just said on twitter that Akiyama will be there for UFC128??


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Might be what I already had, but I'll go Nate by Ud.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Dana just said on twitter that Akiyama will be there for UFC128??


I'm sure he'll show up but he won't be fighting.

If anything I expect the UFC to run a Japan show sooner with bigger stars (like Akiyama)


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the match ups going up tonight dudes?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Whoever draws my name better be ready. I have had the best training camp in years and have a fire lit under my ass so hot you could make grilled cheese.

I'm bringing my game wut wut!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Are the match ups going up tonight dudes?


Yeah, working on it but have been reading about Strikeforce mma news you probably heard about on :thumb02:

Oh, and speaking of news, you know about Akiyama being replaced by Dan Miller on the 128 fight card. Miller was Catone's opponent (don't get confused with both Miller bros fighting on the same main card with your picks), and now they announced on UFC.com that Catone is going to fight Costantinos Philippou. I updated that card on page 1, and you guys that sent picks already might want to check that new fight out. Costantinos Philippou only has a week's notice.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

What really sucks is I feel like this PPV everyone was going to pick the same fighters with Koch/Assunção being the only tough call now we get another two with Nate/Dan and Catone/Philippou.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

This time next week


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> This time next week


Can't wait!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 128 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... from Sweden... Inkdot!! His opponent across the cage, .... hailing from California... he is, the reigning and defending, undisputed CPL Champion of the world... Machida Karate!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*Machida Karate* (12-7) vs *Inkdot* (12-6)




It's also the Final round of the Championship Pick 'em League Grand Prix. The winner will take on the winner of this show's main event at UFC 129 next month.

CPL Grand Prix

*Walker* (10-4-1) vs *dudeabides* (10-9-1)










Our main card has the best matchups from our remaining competitors, including 3 fighters who have called out their competition with the opponent answering:

Main Card

*SpoKen* (11-8) vs *G_Land* (9-7)
*HitOrGetHit* (10-10) vs *hixxy* (9-10-1)
*Rauno* (6-4) vs *UFC_OWNS* (4-5)
*BobbyCooper* (9-10) vs *Killstarz* (8-8)
*John8204* (4-0) vs *420atalon* (5-4)


The undercard has all the other fighters who are sure to bring it, televised or not. The signups are still open until 128 starts, and every 2 people that come on will be put in a matchup right here:

Undercard

*KillerShark1985* (5-6) vs *Ruckus* (7-12)
*limba* (2-2) vs *edlavis88* (0-1)
*McKeever* (1-0) vs *Life B Ez* (0-0)
*Bknmax* (6-10) vs *Ape City* (1-2)
*Intermission* (4-8) vs *attention* (6-14)
*Mike28 *(1-2) vs *DragonStriker *(0-0)









​*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Mar. 19th at apprx. 7 PM EDT or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Thanks to our super gfx premium member, limba, for the help with all of the CPL GP graphics :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I got this.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGH is gonna wish he never called me out, because at the end of the fight all he is going to be is a statistic on my win record.

Saving grace though HOGH, you can now move to Strikeforce.. Well thats if Scott Coker wants you..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OOh, i got Bobby, tough match but potential big reward


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice to see the man who eliminated me went on to go to the finals. Go dude.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> OOh, i got Bobby, tough match but potential big reward


Hes just a big teddy bear really. Give him some cuddles, lead him into a false sense of security and then take him down for the kill.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am in for this one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, Mike, when someone else signs up between now and Saturday night they'll be your CPL opponent.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hixxy said:


> HOGH is gonna wish he never called me out, because at the end of the fight all he is going to be is a statistic on my win record.
> 
> Saving grace though HOGH, you can now move to Strikeforce.. Well thats if Scott Coker wants you..


You better hold on tight to that SF pickem belt Hixxy, because you are never going to touch the title in this league.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Why can't my picks just type themselves in and go directly to dudeabides. I never want to do my picks, i'm way too lazy.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Why can't my picks just type themselves in and go directly to dudeabides. I never want to do my picks, i'm way too lazy.


SAME!

I'm about to do mine now.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, im doing mine now aswell.. It would be easier if i could send my picks after the event has finished 



HitOrGetHit said:


> You better hold on tight to that SF pickem belt Hixxy, because you are never going to touch the title in this league.


Why, are you always going to be carrying it for me then?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Why, are you always going to be carrying it for me then?


Ok fine...you win... When I have the belt, you can pretend it is yours... But only for 1 day.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

damnit! i was gonna do my picks but got side tracked. I'll have to wait til tomorrow now cos ive got to get back to work. DOH!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive got 4 winners left to pick and then rounds and methods to do.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

8 of these fights are sort of no brainers, I have to really look hard at the other 4.

I might be sending my picks in at the very last minute.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Why can't my picks just type themselves in and go directly to dudeabides. I never want to do my picks, i'm way too lazy.


Just submit them when you sign up that's how I do it. Sometimes the card changes but it doesn't change my picks that much.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i like to do mine a couple of days before the event. i kinda already know who im picking on the main card by then and i just do a little research on the lesser known undercard fighters.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> i like to do mine a couple of days before the event. i kinda already know who im picking on the main card by then and i just do a little research on the lesser known undercard fighters.


I do the same.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

How does this work again lol a few of you guys wanted me to do this.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome DragonStriker... well, you pick the winner for every fight on the card for 10 points each. You decide which method they will win by (including KO/TKO, Submission or Decision) and that would be worth 5 points each if you had the fighter right as well. Then you pick the round or decision type for each of those methods (1st round - 5th round, or Unanimous/Majority/Split). That is worth another 3 points each if correct for the fighter you picked. Finally order the picks by your own confidence level to get more bonus points the higher up the list the right picks are. And send them by pm before 7 pm Saturday night when the fights start.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Welcome DragonStriker... well, you pick the winner for every fight on the card for 10 points each. You decide which method they will win by (including KO/TKO, Submission or Decision) and that would be worth 5 points each if you had the fighter right as well. Then you pick the round or decision type for each of those methods (1st round - 5th round, or Unanimous/Majority/Split). That is worth another 3 points each if correct for the fighter you picked. Finally order the picks by your own confidence level to get more bonus points the higher up the list the right picks are. And send them by pm before 7 pm Saturday night when the fights start.


Oh ok I will do it tomorrow then probably pm you by Friday.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, I put you on 'the card' against Mike28.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Oh ok I will do it tomorrow then probably pm you by Friday.


Nice one. I knew we'd talk you round


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

SSSPPPPOOOOKKKKKEEEENNNNNNNNN................................SSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKEENNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are you ?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!? .........Lol This is gonna be a good match!!! FOTN!!!!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Most of these picks are really easy. I'm confident about this one.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Later tonight I should write out my list and pm it by tomorrow night.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am not set on the main event yet. My heart says Shogun but my head says Shoguns knees lol


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Later tonight I should write out my list and pm it by tomorrow night.


Yeah, nice we got you to sign up. :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I am not set on the main event yet. My heart says Shogun but my head says Shoguns knees lol


I had the same problem, it seems like Shogun should win but his knees and TDD make me wonder if he'll drop a decision. Just so much that is not a given. The other picks weren't too difficult but I really had a hard time with that fight. It's hard to actually face it and have to pick who you think will win, not just who you like.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This should be fun I have to think about my picks a little specially the main event I want Jones to win but idk if he can beat Shogun tough one.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i struggled on a few fights and really went out on a limb with the main event.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm just struggling on the main event and the Almedia/Pyle fight now, all others are locked in


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Possibly sending mine tomorrow.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are now done, i just need to put mine in confidence order, which im finding more difficult than normal as im pretty confident now on all my picks..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Somebody scan my brain and make my picks for me please.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Picks are in!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Picks are in!


Ill swap picks when mine are in mate.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Alright KillerSharh, let's get it on!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Picks sent in last night this is really my first time picking fights so should be interesting how I do. If I do bad whatever I tried.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Picks sent in last night this is really my first time picking fights so should be interesting how I do. If I do bad whatever I tried.


Or you may do awesome?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive not sent in my picks yet, but they are ready to go in. I have 8 decisions though and think thats a couple too many


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Ive not sent in my picks yet, but they are ready to go in. I have 8 decisions though and think thats a couple too many


i have a lot of decisions too hixxy, but not the main event mwahahahahha


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Or you may do awesome?


Yeah true never know some of my picks are wild but you never know.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i have a lot of decisions too hixxy, but not the main event mwahahahahha


Oh no i dont have a decision for that fight either.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

John, I just hope you don't fall as far as the last guy to start 4-0. You drew a tough challenge for this event and I won't be pulling any punches so I hope your ready.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> John, I just hope you don't fall as far as the last guy to start 4-0. You drew a tough challenge for this event and I won't be pulling any punches so I hope your ready.


I just hope you figure out a way to outscore me, because I beat you in the last three events :thumb01:

UFC Fight for the Troop 2 *110 to 106*

UFC 127 *135 to 117*

UFC on Versus 3 *215 to 133*

I'm feeling very comfortable with the next few cards, so I doubt I'll go on a losing streak.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Gonna send in my picks tomorrow after the weigh ins!


I WANT MY BELT!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, i had a dream last night that the main event got stopped at the end of the second round due to the doctor declearing that Shogun could no longer continue as his eyes were that messed up due to elbows from JBJ.. I was so happy when i woke up


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Hmm, i had a dream last night that the main event got stopped at the end of the second round due to the doctor declearing that Shogun could no longer continue as his eyes were that messed up due to elbows from JBJ.. I was so happy when i woke up


I hope your right my man! I'm picking Jones via TKO either way. Now all i got to do is make my picks and send them.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Are we doing a Fight Night Pick Em aswell dudes? Maybe with it being so close to 128 we could just do it for fun without any win/lose implications?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Are we doing a Fight Night Pick Em aswell dudes? Maybe with it being so close to 128 we could just do it for fun without any win/lose implications?


Seeing as we did UFC Live: Sanchez vs. Kampmann soon after UFC 127 i see no difference tbh.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Seeing as we did UFC Live: Sanchez vs. Kampmann soon after UFC 127 i see no difference tbh.


Yeah but the sign up thread for Sanchez v Kampmann was put up along side the UFC 127 thread. The sign up thread for Fight Night hasnt gone up yet, which gives us very little time as the event is in 8 days time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, win or lose i'm still taking part of it if dude decides to go with it. IMO it's a better card than the Sanchez-Kampmann was.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Are we doing a Fight Night Pick Em aswell dudes? Maybe with it being so close to 128 we could just do it for fun without any win/lose implications?


I didn't know anybody wanted to until your post, hixxy. I've never done one exhibition style since the first event after we restarted. I'd rather have it count, even if we had to rush one out in a week because of all the work and all that. Would you want to do a pick 'em like the kind Walker used to run? You would be picking for credits rather than points, it wouldn't count for CPL official results, and it would be in the UFC forum instead of this one. Since way more people could sign up, the picks would only be for the winners (no methods/rounds/confidence pts). Could put the thread up Sunday night after the 128 talk is dying down to a loud roar, and picks would be due by fight time. Maybe a million credits to the person with the most right, and 4 million more for a total of 5 if he gets them all right like John8204 did at the last one. Just an old idea I remember playing when Walker did it, he would be way better at it than me though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd prefer if the fight night was just like the regular cpl event with the wins/losses count.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Are we doing a Fight Night Pick Em aswell dudes? Maybe with it being so close to 128 we could just do it for fun without any win/lose implications?





Rauno said:


> Well, win or lose i'm still taking part of it if dude decides to go with it. IMO it's a better card than the Sanchez-Kampmann was.


I would sign up!
But only if it's not too much hard work for Dudes...

And i will send my picks for 128 tomorrow.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

The last week I've been signing all my autographs "Inkdot, CPL champion 2011".

I wrote it, so it must be true! lol hybris...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> The last week I've been signing all my autographs "Inkdot, CPL champion 2011".
> 
> I wrote it, so it must be true! lol hybris...


"The Moralists" will come after you....you *arrogant sweedish guy* :laugh:
Don't you know it's forbidden to do such a thing?!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

limba said:


> "The Moralists" will come after you....you *arrogant sweedish guy* :laugh:
> Don't you know it's forbidden to do such a thing?!


Lol! It's a little disrespectful I think but I do have him as the clear fav against Shogun. However he is far from champ yet so I think it's like a kind of fraud really. Just leaves a very sour taste in my mouth when JBJ signs like that.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

limba said:


> I would sign up!
> But only if it's not too much hard work for Dudes...
> 
> And i will send my picks for 128 tomorrow.


It isn't hard for me, man, thanks though. One a week is no biggie. It just seems it takes more than that for people to sign up, and we'd need enough people to fill up the main card to put on a show. We've only got 4 (cause I'm always down too) would need at least 6 more. I could always put the sign up thread on Sunday night, say sign up and call out in a hurry cause the matchups are going up Wednesday. That would be the halfway point I'm guessing.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

AGH!

how'd i miss this thread!!!

is it too late for me to get in on this action?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You can sign up. But we're on an odd # now, so we need another one by manyana night. If you want to send somebody a message maybe you can get one who isn't in that list on pg. 1. But if they see how good you're doing at NCAA picking they may steer clear. you could always send picks to be a stand in if somebody forgets.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> You can sign up. But we're on an odd # now, so we need another one by manyana night. If you want to send somebody a message maybe you can get one who isn't in that list on pg. 1. But if they see how good you're doing at NCAA picking they may steer clear. you could always send picks to be a stand in if somebody forgets.


oh ok... i can at least gauge how well i do within the pack :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> I didn't know anybody wanted to until your post, hixxy. I've never done one exhibition style since the first event after we restarted. I'd rather have it count, even if we had to rush one out in a week because of all the work and all that. Would you want to do a pick 'em like the kind Walker used to run? You would be picking for credits rather than points, it wouldn't count for CPL official results, and it would be in the UFC forum instead of this one. Since way more people could sign up, the picks would only be for the winners (no methods/rounds/confidence pts). Could put the thread up Sunday night after the 128 talk is dying down to a loud roar, and picks would be due by fight time. Maybe a million credits to the person with the most right, and 4 million more for a total of 5 if he gets them all right like John8204 did at the last one. Just an old idea I remember playing when Walker did it, he would be way better at it than me though.


I think we should do it as normal as i think there would be enough people interested.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> It isn't hard for me, man, thanks though. One a week is no biggie. It just seems it takes more than that for people to sign up, and we'd need enough people to fill up the main card to put on a show. We've only got 4 (cause I'm always down too) would need at least 6 more. I could always put the sign up thread on Sunday night, say sign up and call out in a hurry cause the matchups are going up Wednesday. That would be the halfway point I'm guessing.





hixxy said:


> I think we should do it as normal as i think there would be enough people interested.


I believe it can be done! 
Just put the thread in place and people will sign up...i think.
Tomorrow night, while 128 is going and after the event a lot of people will be on, talking about how their picks are doing...might as well sign up for the next one in that time.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Do it as normal. No point in exhibition matches, it just makes records look weird like inkdot defeating the champion but not winning belt. 

Either do it or don't imo. I will sign up if it is a go.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Do it as normal. No point in exhibition matches, it just makes records look weird like inkdot defeating the champion but not winning belt.


We can pretend I failed to make weight!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I hope all of Limba's Jones defending over the last few days has thrown his focus off and his picks have gone haywire!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Haven't said much, but I'm like a sleeping giant G land.

I will not lose tonight!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys I got all those picks just now. There are still 4 plus hours left for limba, liveson and Bobby to send theirs. And if someone wants to join the fun at the last minute there is attention needing an opponent.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Not long to go now guys! First fight kicks off in 3hrs and 20 mins! Im on here for the duration now.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks guys I got all those picks just now. There are still 4 plus hours left for limba, liveson and Bobby to send theirs. And if someone wants to join the fun at the last minute there is attention needing an opponent.


I sent Liveson a pm a few hours ago, he might not know picks have to be in by the prelim time. I recruited him into this so it's not like he was following this before hand.

I think you might want to set Attention up as his alternate.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Just sent my picks.
Some fights were really tough to pick.

Apart from the main event, the hardest to pick was Koch vs Assuncao. Very tricky...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

limba said:


> the hardest to pick was Koch vs Assuncao. Very tricky...


I have that as my last pick.. I also thought Pellegrino v Tibau was a tough one to call aswell.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Walker vs me is going to be a shootout, did my picks a day before I saw his and they are the same 11 out of 12 (except for methods and rounds) all the way up to our disagreement on the main event. Go Bones! :fight02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Walker vs me is going to be a shootout, did my picks a day before I saw his and they are the same 11 out of 12 (except for methods and rounds) all the way up to our disagreement on the main event. Go Bones! :fight02:


Haha, so the GP Final could end up being decided on the very last fight if your methods and round suck.. Not long to go now


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I hope all of Limba's Jones defending over the last few days has thrown his focus off and his picks have gone haywire!


Nope. I eat *Senzu Beans* daily... know Dragon Ball?! 
They are freakin awesome...:thumb02:



hixxy said:


> I have that as my last pick.. I also thought Pellegrino v Tibau was a tough one to call aswell.


It's my last pick also.
Also, about Tibau: i still can't figure out how this guy makes the cut to 155.
It's insane. Dude looks like a tank.



dudeabides said:


> Walker vs me is going to be a shootout, did my picks a day before I saw his and they are the same 11 out of 12 (except for methods and rounds) all the way up to our disagreement on the main event. *Go Bones!* :fight02:


Fingers crossed!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Hope I win this if not good first attempt.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i lost my first 6 in a row so dont be to disheartened if you lose buddy


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> i lost my first 6 in a row so dont be to disheartened if you lose buddy


Oh man well that makes me feel better.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I really dont want to lose this one.. Having beaten Bobby Cooper and Spoken at the last two events, beating a third top 10er in a row in HOGH will do wonders for me..


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Haven't said much, but I'm like a sleeping giant G land.
> 
> I will not lose tonight!


 
Well you got one thing right you'll be going to sleep tonight:wink01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I sent Liveson a pm a few hours ago, he might not know picks have to be in by the prelim time. I recruited him into this so it's not like he was following this before hand.
> 
> I think you might want to set Attention up as his alternate.


I got attention's picks, and everyone else's except liveson. So if he doesn't send them in the next 30 min. he'll be replaced, no problemo.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just to let any of you know that have a william hill account, on the site they have the times down for the Catone v Phillipou and Koch v Assuncao fights as 23.59PM GMT... Unless someone at Wiilliam Hill realises, these two fights will be be able to bet on after they have finished as i believe they are the first two fights on the undercard, which starts at 23.00PM GMT

 

Uploaded with IIIUploader


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Assuncao and Koch are in the octagon right now, so I put attention on the card against Intermission.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Well im betting on the fight after it has finished for some free money


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> Assuncao and Koch are in the octagon right now, so I put attention on the card against Intermission.


AGH!

Im game... Im ready to go balls to the wall :thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Faber - sub rd 2
> Benavidez - sub rd 1
> Schaub - una dec
> Jones - tko rd 1
> ...


Wow, I've now picked 12 UFC fights correctly in a row(now watch Catone and Benavidez lose)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 128
*​
The correct calls:



> Koch KO 1
> Catone UD
> Benavidez UD
> Tibau SD
> ...



*The Matchups

Main Event*

*Machida Karate* (13-7) vs *Inkdot* (12-7)

*And it is allll over, the winner... AND ... Still!! The undisputed champion of the CPL... Machida... Karate!!!

He won 178 to 162!!! * 

Here is your belt, hope you come back to defend it:











*CPL Grand Prix Final*

*Walker* (10-5-1) vs *dudeabides* (11-9-1)
*Fight won by dudeabides 220 to 177!*









(thanks again to limba for the gfx help throughout the GP!)

*
Main Card

SpoKen (12-8) vs G_Land (9-8)
Fight won by SpoKen 212 to 169! 

HitOrGetHit (10-11) vs hixxy (10-10-1)
Fight won by hixxy 191 to 172! 

Rauno (7-4) vs UFC_OWNS (4-6)
Fight won by Rauno 219 to 148! 

BobbyCooper (9-11) vs Killstarz (9-8)
Fight won by Killstarz 173 to 153! 

John8204 (4-1) vs 420atalon (6-4)
Fight won by 420atalon 215 to 200!! 

Undercard


KillerShark1985 (5-7) vs Ruckus (8-12)
Fight won by Ruckus 172 to 158!

limba (3-2) vs edlavis88 (0-2)
Fight won by limba 237 to 142!! KOTN! 

McKeever (1-1) vs Life B Ez (1-0)
Fight won by Life B Ez 204 to 191! 

Bknmax (6-11) vs Ape City (2-2)
Fight won by Ape City 174 to 170!! FOTN!

Intermission (4-9) vs attention (7-14)
Fight won by attention 204 to 178! 

Mike28 (3-2) vs DragonStriker (0-1)
Fight won by Mike28 227 to 166! 
*​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this card was limba with 237 points. He didn't miss any fights and Mike28 didn't either.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Machida Karate


> Urijah Faber Sub 1st *22*
> 
> Benavidez Sub 1st *21*
> 
> ...


Inkdot


> 1) Jim Miller, UD *22*
> 2) Joseph Benavidez, UD *29*
> 3) Edson Barboza, TKO, 2nd *20*
> 4) Nate Marquardt, UD *27*
> ...


Walker


> 1- J. Miller - UD *22*
> 2- Faber - SUB, 3rd *21*
> 3- Benavidez - SUB, 2nd *20*
> 4- Marquardt - UD *27*
> ...


dudeabides


> Faber UD *30*
> Benavidez UD *29*
> Marquardt UD *28*
> Barboza KO 3 *19*
> ...


SpoKen


> Jon Jones 2nd sub *22*
> Urijah Faberd U dec *29*
> Jim Miller sub 2nd *20*
> Nate the great KO 1st *19*
> ...


G_Land


> Urijah Faber Sub rd 2 *22*
> Jim Miller UD *21*
> Nate Marquardt UD *28*
> Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic KO RD 2
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Urijah Faber via Submission Rd. 2 *22*
> Jim Miller via Submission Rd. 3 *24*
> Joseph Benavidez via Unanimous Decision *28*
> Raphael Assuncao via Submission Rd. 2
> ...


hixxy


> Dan Miller vs. Nate Marquardt - Marquardt UD *30*
> 
> Urijah Faber vs. Eddie Wineland - Faber SUB 3 *21*
> 
> ...


Rauno


> Faber-sub-2nd *22*
> Marquardt-ded-UD *29*
> Schaub-dec-UD *20*
> Miller-sub-2nd *19*
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Mauricio "Shogun" Rua by round 3 KO
> Urijah Faber by round 2 sub *21*
> Jim Miller by UD *20*
> Nate Marquardt by UD *27*
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Jim Miller UD *22*
> Edson Barboza TKO 2 *21*
> Nate Marquardt TKO 2 *20*
> Urijah Faber Sub 2 *19*
> ...


Killstarz


> Dan Miller vs. Nate Marquardt
> Marquardt via TKO rnd 2 *22*
> 
> Mauricio "Shogun" Rua vs. Jon Jones
> ...


John8204


> Faber - sub rd 2 *22*
> Benavidez - sub rd 1 *21*
> Schaub - una dec *20*
> Jones - tko rd 1 *24*
> ...


420atalon


> Faber sub 1st *22*
> Marquardt tko 1st *21*
> Jones sub 3rd *23*
> Schaub tko 2nd *24*
> ...


KillerShark1985


> Jones TKO 3rd *30*
> Faber UD *29*
> Jim Miller UD *20*
> Dan Miller 3rd Sub
> ...


Ruckus


> Urijah Faber SUB Rd 2 *22*
> Jim Miller, SUB, Rd 2 *21*
> Nate Marquardt, UD *28*
> Brendan Schaub, KO Rd 1 *24*
> ...


limba


> Mauricio "Shogun" Rua vs. Jon Jones - Jones, TKO 2nd rd *27*
> Dan Miller vs. Nate Marquardt - Marquardt, UD *29*
> Edson Barboza vs. Anthony Njokuani - Barboza, TKO, 2nd rd *20*
> Urijah Faber vs. Eddie Wineland - Faber, Submission, 2nd rd *19*
> ...


edlavis88


> Edson Barboza, Round 2, TKO/KO *22*
> Jim Miller, Round 2, Submission *21*
> Benavidez, Round 1, Submission *20*
> Schaub, Decision, Unanimous *19*
> ...


McKeever


> Shogun, 4th round, TKO
> Urijah Faber, 2nd round, submission *21*
> Jim Miller, unan decision *20*
> Nate Marquardt. unan decision *27*
> ...


Life B Ez


> Marquardt Ud *30*
> Schaub Tko/ko 3rd *29*
> Benavidez Ud *28*
> Faber sub 2nd *19*
> ...


Bknmax


> Jim Miller,Submission,Round 2 *22*
> Edson Barboza,TKO,Round 1 *21*
> Jon Jones,Submission,Round 3 *23*
> Nate Marquardt,Decision (Unanimous) *27*
> ...


Ape City


> Brendan Schaub/ decision / unanimous *22*
> Urijah Faber/ submission/ round 2 *21*
> Nate Marquardt/ decision/ unanimous *28*
> Jon Jones/ tko/ round 2 *24*
> ...


Intermission


> Nate Marquardt, 1st, TKO *22*
> Joseph Benavidez, 1st, Submission *21*
> Urijah Faber, 2nd, Submission *20*
> Mauricio "Shogun" Rua, 4th, TKO
> ...


attention


> Urijah Faber, decision, unanimous *30*
> Joseph Benavidez, decision, unanimous *29*
> Nate Marquardt, decision, unanimous *28*
> Ricardo Almeida, decision, unanimous
> ...


Mike28


> Marquardt, TKO, RD1 *22*
> Faber, Submission, RD1 *21*
> Schaub, TKO, RD2 *25*
> Jones, TKO, RD3 *27*
> ...


DragonStriker


> Faber, submission, round 2 *22*
> Benavidez, submission, round 2 *21*
> Schaub, tko/ko, round 2 *25*
> Njokuani, tko/ko, round 2
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Wow, I've now picked 12 UFC fights correctly in a row(now watch Catone and Benavidez lose)


I had Koch also...by decision! 1st rd TKO though?! Impressive!

I have Catone next - UD: he is 2 rounds up on MMA Junkie's scorecard.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep i have Catone UD aswell, after getting Koch right aswell, although i had him via UD.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Yep i have Catone UD aswell, after getting Koch right aswell, although i had him via UD.


Same here. Catone won a UD!  2-0 so far baby!:thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep im on 35 points after the first two fights, lovely.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

14 in a row, hopefully Dude will cash out the Richmond game and SDSU will cash out so I can set my Faber and Jones bets.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Got the catone fight right, got the koch fight winner right but not method so far so good. I need Benevediz to come up big now.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Got the catone fight right, got the koch fight winner right but not method so far so good. I need Benevediz to come up big now.


It's 19-19 after first 2 rounds on Junkie's scorecards.
It's a really close.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Still no Inkdot and its only a couple days till the Match ups? Looks like it might be a my and Hixxy fight...
> 
> I think Hixxy payed him off lol!
> 
> Nah he will prob show last min rofl


Loveland/Benavidez sounds like it's absurdly close with MMA junkie giving one round to each.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The Benavidez fight is live on facebook now guys.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Benavidez gets the UD


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Benavidez gets the UD


3-0 with one perfect pick!

John8204 is going for an absolute record of consecutive wins!
I will call him: Anderson! :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

John8204 said:


> 14 in a row, hopefully Dude will cash out the Richmond game and SDSU will cash out so I can set my Faber and Jones bets.


I just settled the Spiders, but SDSU is headed to OT against Temple man.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im 3-0 aswell..

We going on that chat room in abit to talk about the fights?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think im in too deep, im more concerned about getting my picks right and winning in the CPL than i am just enjoying the fights lol


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Pelligrino wins this round I believe I win my match with 420.

c'mon Kurt!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Pelligrino wins this round I believe I win my match with 420.
> 
> c'mon Kurt!


You have all the same picks going forward i take it then with you already ahead on points?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hard to score...
But i believe Tibau stole the decision.
I have him by UD!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

3-0 Cmon Kurt This Is Your Decision


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad decison you stupid judges


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Tibau split decision, 4-0 for me so far


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> You have all the same picks going forward i take it then with you already ahead on points?


We got one more fight where we differ...and Peligrino loses and the streak ends at 14


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

pellegrino won rounds 1 and 2 and 2 very very clearly imo


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> pellegrino won rounds 1 and 2 and 2 very very clearly imo


grino had the striking in round 1 but Gleison had the control...should have been a draw


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

3-1 so far.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Bahh! Unlucky. I'm 1-3 so far.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yep at least i would like the pride judging rules to be implemented one of these days, i got pyle UD right now


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> Bahh! Unlucky. I'm 1-3 so far.


YAY I bet on MK :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Inkdot said:


> Bahh! Unlucky. I'm 1-3 so far.


Thats not good Inkdot!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

10-9 pyle i think


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

29-28 for pyle at least


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yep got that one right on the money 4-1 how you going rauno? i have marshall by ud and barboza by tko for the other 2 prelims


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

i got Barboza and Cane and am currently 4-1


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wow awesome kick by barboza, i think he wins 29-28


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

hixxy 93 points v HitOrGetHit 90 points..........

We both have same winners apart from i have Schaub he has Cro Crop..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> hixxy 93 points v HitOrGetHit 90 points..........
> 
> We both have same winners apart from i have Schaub he has Cro Crop..


i am 5-1 with the pellegrino one wrong by bad judging, i have marshall winning by ud in this one


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I got Cane UD..

Then Schaub UD, Miller UD, Marquardt UD, Faber Sub 3 and Shogun Tko 3


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

glad marshall got destroyed for being a pathetic excuse for a fighter, i thought he knew how to wrestle.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

6-1 for me, but now losing by 4 points.. Really need Schaub to beat Cro Crop now


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> 6-1 for me, but now losing by 4 points.. Really need Schaub to beat Cro Crop now


i swear marshall looked like a crippled nerd trying to defend himself, mirgliotta should have stopped it earlier


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> 6-1 for me, but now losing by 4 points.. Really need Schaub to beat Cro Crop now


Yep, you and a few others have one wrong so far. But nobody wants to be going against limba or Mike they are kicking all kinds of prelim ass, 7-0.

Here is the UFN 24 thread that you guys talked me into :thumbsup:

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/89006-ufn-24-championship-pick-em.html


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

7-1 now, cro crop got knocked out


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

8-1 now.. I do belive my CPL fight is over.. 3 wins on the trot over top ten opponents. I want a title shot.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

7-2 right now, I can't believe tonight will be all chalk.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im pretty sure i go into the top 5 with a win tonight..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

7-3 i hate cro cop he needs to retire he was so dumb in his time in the ufc, retire now


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im 9-1 with picks for Faber and Rua to go..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

8-3 with rua to make it a wonderful cpl


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im 9-1 now lol.. Shogun to win to make it 10-1.

hixxy is very drunk..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I have no idea how i'm doing today, good i guess.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I have no idea how i'm doing today, good i guess.


Me either, I know I got a lot of winners, but almost no methods.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

9-3, 5 bang on


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

10-2 for me, and i know i won my fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Went 10-2, not sure if I won.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

10-2 I believe I lost...ain't that a bitch


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

8-4 im not happy even if i have won today, worst fight i have had to watch


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

5-0 on the main card, not sure if I did well enough in the early part of the fight to secure the win.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Went 8-4 and 3 completely right not bad for first time.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Did better after a closer look, 10-2, 5 perfects.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

8-4 as well. all 5 main events correct but messed up on a buncha prelims.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

When do we find out if we won.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> When do we find out if we won.


If you stick around a little bit longer dudeabides will post it. It is a lot of work and a lot of calculations need to be made so just wait a little bit.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> 10-2 I believe I lost...ain't that a bitch


I warned you, I am no stepping stone for up and comers. 213 - 200 is a very impressive match, great fight you would have won against most other opponents.

Since I refuse to accept my fight against attention a loss I am on a 7 fight win streak here.

Next fight Grand Prix winner is facing champion. If Hixxy isn't too scared, I would like a matchup with him for top contender. No one beats me twice, and he won't be any exception. 

Would have to be at 129 though, I will be away from computer and don't have enough time to do proper research for UFN 24.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I swear I have the worst luck in opponents, I score well but the other guys always does amazing.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> When do we find out if we won.


Unfortunately your opponent went 12-0...

Stick with it though.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I swear I have the worst luck in opponents, I score well but the other guys always does amazing.


I havn't got a clue who won this fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I havn't got a clue who won this fight.


Did you try to add up your score? The only chance I think I've got is I got the first three in my confidence right.

It sounds closer than Shogun Machida I haha.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Did you try to add up your score? The only chance I think I've got is I got the first three in my confidence right.
> 
> It sounds closer than Shogun Machida I haha.


Nah, maths isnt my strong point lol. I'm gonna go bed, find out in a few hours, peace.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

i think theya re already up on page 18...yup just checked

\damn the dude is quick tks man!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is taking me a while to finish it up, you people got too many right. Heh, yeah Ape City was right the results are back on pg. 18 if you didn't know already :thumbsup: I started working on it at work earlier, and came home for the ppv, so had to do it that way.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn I got slaughtered.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> Damn I got slaughtered.


not as bad as me, congrats rauno, what a way to finish off an awful week for yours truly


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I warned you, I am no stepping stone for up and comers. 213 - 200 is a very impressive match, great fight you would have won against most other opponents.
> 
> Since I refuse to accept my fight against attention a loss I am on a 7 fight win streak here.
> 
> ...


I was five minutes away from beating you, hats off to you, but you were lucky.

So it looks like I'm the first person to score 200 points and lose. That sucks.

On the other hand I'm the first person to post back to back 200 point scores.

Congradulations to Limba for joining me in the perfect player club

*But I demand co-FOTN status for being the highest scoring match ever. *


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

12-0 

3 perfect + the SD on Tibau wich i had as a UD
+ got 2 TKOs right but missed the correct round.

And made 1.2 milions on vBookie! :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Good fight Bobby!!


That's 3 top contenders I've beaten in my last 3 fights. (spoken, G_land and Bobby)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Biggest score of the night! :thumb01:

So Dudes...are we having UFN next week?!
I think people will love to sign up to that one also.

A lot of scores to settle.
_
PS: OWNS needs to stop his awful run......no hard feelings OWNS, but aren't you on a 0-6 run now?! Plus 0-2 in SF?!

Switch camps man...
Hire Machida Karate as your coach 
He is a f*ckin' legend!_


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Congradulations to Limba for joining me in the perfect player club
> 
> *But I demand co-FOTN status for being the highest scoring match ever. *


The bonus just goes to the closest one in point difference no further thought is put into it or the KOTN bonus for biggest point difference, no ties unless all the scores were the same. Check out Mike28's scores too, btw.



limba said:


> So Dudes...are we having UFN next week?!
> I think people will love to sign up to that one also.
> 
> A lot of scores to settle.


Thread's up, man!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Biggest score of the night! :thumb01:
> 
> So Dudes...are we having UFN next week?!
> I think people will love to sign up to that one also.
> ...


dont you worry every champion has a god awful run, im just gonna stop posting with my heart and instead with me head, that said 8/12 typically is enough for a victory


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> The bonus just goes to the closest one in point difference no further thought is put into it or the KOTN bonus for biggest point difference, no ties unless all the scores were the same. Check out Mike28's scores too, btw.


Yeah I saw Mike's score edited in after my post, need to send him rep.

I'm just bummed I didn't stick to my original plan of doing all decisions except for Jones, in hindsight I would have pulled it off the win with bonus points.

Kicking myself for that one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

4th best score, i think i'm 3-0 now since losing my title. Slowly, but still climbing my way back to the top.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Since I refuse to accept my fight against attention a loss I am on a 7 fight win streak here.
> 
> Next fight Grand Prix winner is facing champion. If Hixxy isn't too scared, I would like a matchup with him for top contender. No one beats me twice, and he won't be any exception.


I am 10-1 overall in my last 11 fights, 6-1 in UFC, i have just beaten 3 top fighters in a row, including SpoKen who was the number 2 contender, and i have beaten the GP winner twice on top of that.

I appreciate the call out 420atalon, but i am aiming higher up the food chain.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn 12-0. That is a first for me.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Uber massive congrats to Dude- first off the CPL Grand Prix was a freaking sweet idea and adds a great twist to the CPL and secondly on the great win. I wanted to win the first CPL GP but if I had to lose I'm glad I lost to Dude. I gave it my best but he was better and deserved the win. Congrats mang- you deserved it! :thumb02:

Either way I wants a top contender in my next fight to try and work my way to a title shot. :thumbsup:​


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

finally I could take a look in my most favourite thread after watching the Prelims action 

but I lost.. how did this happen?  I really thought I had won this one. Well done Killstarz :thumbsup:

maybe I need to focus on the weaker leagues like SF from now on.. I can't hang with the best anymore lol^^


Also Limba WOW what a score :thumb02: and 12 out of 12 as well^^ Very Impressive!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I am 10-1 overall in my last 11 fights, 6-1 in UFC, i have just beaten 3 top fighters in a row, including SpoKen who was the number 2 contender, and i have beaten the GP winner twice on top of that.
> 
> I appreciate the call out 420atalon, but i am aiming higher up the food chain.


Higher up the food chain? Your recent record is almost identical to mine...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Higher up the food chain? Your recent record is almost identical to mine...


I have recently beaten the number 2 ranked guy, the number 3 ranked guy the number 7th ranked guy and the guy ranked 8th..
Why would i want to now fight the guy ranked 17th?


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Walker said:


> Uber massive congrats to Dude- first off the CPL Grand Prix was a freaking sweet idea and adds a great twist to the CPL and secondly on the great win. I wanted to win the first CPL GP but if I had to lose I'm glad I lost to Dude. I gave it my best but he was better and deserved the win. Congrats mang- you deserved it! :thumb02:
> 
> Either way I wants a top contender in my next fight to try and work my way to a title shot. :thumbsup:​


I'll fight you at UFC 129 if you want to. Gonna skip the fight night event and rethink my training and strategy after Machida beat me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I was hoping you would sign up for Fight Night Inkdot.. I am 0-2 against you and i now feel i can beat you!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I have recently beaten the number 2 ranked guy, the number 3 ranked guy the number 7th ranked guy and the guy ranked 8th..
> Why would i want to now fight the guy ranked 17th?


Because overall ranking means little other then that you have been participating for a longer period of time...

That is like arguing Heath Herring is better then Brock Lesnar...


----------

